
Possible origins of Ashkenazi Jews and Yiddish language identified - myth_drannon
http://www.sci-news.com/genetics/yiddish-language-slavo-iranian-jewish-merchants-03797.html
======
myth_drannon
Source :
[http://gbe.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/03/03/gbe.e...](http://gbe.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/03/03/gbe.evw046.full.pdf+html)

